# 1990 Maxima



## DaMund (May 17, 2004)

Whats going on. I Just purchsed a 1990 Nissan Maxima and I was arguing with one of buddys what the hp was.

It is the GXE model fully loaded.

Just woundering what I'm looking at since the hanes manual hasn't come in yet.


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

160 at the crank and i believe 130 at the wheels stock


----------



## DaMund (May 17, 2004)

nagal said:


> 160 at the crank and i believe 130 at the wheels stock


now is that the 4 cyl. or the 6 cyl. because i have the six


----------



## Longpole938 (Mar 10, 2004)

thats the SOHC motor, and you have that since the twin cam wasnt offerd till 92 and only on the SE model... so 130whp is what you have


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

DaMund said:


> now is that the 4 cyl. or the 6 cyl. because i have the six



There is no 4 cyl Maxima.

the 1990 came with only one engine, the VG30E. SOHC V6. 160hp, 182lb torque or something around there. (at the crank)

here's a sloppy dyno chart from my old one: that's with intake and Y pipe for mods- not a lot.


----------



## DaMund (May 17, 2004)

cool thanks alot guys that helps me out a lot.

I also had another question about the odometer.

It reads that i only have 441km
but have over 150,000miles
does the odometer roll back at 199,999km or does it sound like it's been tampered with?


----------

